# and yet another fly rod



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I went up to Strongsville yesterday to a fly/tackle shop in Strongsville called Rodmaker's.

The original purpose of my visit was to resupply hackle and some other fly tying materials, calf tail, dubbing, etc. 

(They've got a decent selection of fly tying stuff, BTW, maybe not as good as TMF in Ravenna, but TMF was closed yesterday, and Rodmaker's still had what I needed at decent prices.)

But, of course, and as usual, I can never seem to leave with _just_ the stuff I originally went to get...

While I was there I saw a Daiwa 7', 3/4 wt, 2 pc, fast action, on sale for $49.

He had just two left, I couldn't help it, I bought it, and my friend who was with me bought the other one.

This is a _sweet_ little rod for the price. Yeah, it's fiberglass, and not what I would consider to be the same level of craftsmanship as my St Croix Imperial, but all the same, it's a _great_ rod for $49.

I went home and put my Pflueger reel on the rod, and while my Pflueger is currently loaded with 4 wt WF, it still threw line very nicely. 

I went out to Nimi last night and caught some crappie and a few nice red ears, and - LOL - they all felt like I had Moby Dick on that rod. 

I'm gonna try it on some of the smaller streams in PA I'm planning on visiting this August, it should work great for small brookies.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! Yeah that would be a great brookie rod, especially with the 4 wt line.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Another for me also... A PMQ (2 strip bamboo), 7',2/1, 3 wt.. Ready for dipping.
- One 4' culm from the hardware, ~$7.00
- Planing form made from scrap plywood, $.01
- Grip, reel seat, guides, etc. from accumulated parts, ~$20.00
- Glue, Titebond III, from a big jug, no idea how much $$
- one bandaid.......!!!!!!!, ~$.20
- labor, undocumented


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pics Ron, we need pics. 



(edit: Nevermind!  )


----------



## samueln (May 18, 2012)

RonT said:


> Another for me also... A PMQ (2 strip bamboo), 7',2/1, 3 wt.. Ready for dipping.
> - One 4' culm from the hardware, ~$7.00
> - Planing form made from scrap plywood, $.01
> - Grip, reel seat, guides, etc. from accumulated parts, ~$20.00
> ...


----------

